# Tank Size Question



## Kyle1994 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 36 gallon bow tank right now. Its beautiful but i know in the future im going to have to upgrade soon. I have a few fish including a RTC... not good, there known to get pretty big in size and im going to need room for him to have a nice moddest life without being cramped. I had in mind a 125 gallon fish tank. I just needed to know if i were to get this fish tank would i have to support the floor beneath my room? I have a full basement below me. I know you have to support the floor after certain sizes. Thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have two that size and I think you shouldn't have a problem, depending on the location. You wouldn't want to put it in the middle of the room, for instance. Walls that are also load bearing walls are better. If you have a basement underneath, where the walls are underneath would be a good choice. A corner is a good place. A 125 is about 1400lbs loaded.


----------



## Kyle1994 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well were i want to put it there isnt a wall theres a metal pole supporting it right below it alredy. So you think that would be alrite?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

IMO basement is best, but if you want to put it on the main floor, aim for a support beam


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Kyle1994 said:


> Well were i want to put it there isnt a wall theres a metal pole supporting it right below it alredy. So you think that would be alrite?


I'm not so sure. A typical 125g tank is 6ft long. If you really wanted piece of mind call a contractor to come and look at it.


----------



## Kyle1994 (Jan 18, 2011)

My uncle is a contractor.. Perfect, haha ill give him a call tomorrow. where i want it, it will fit perfectly in my room.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Placing the aquarium across the floor joists will go a long way towards stability and peace of mind when it comes to aquariums larger than 100g. Most homes are well made enough that they can support a large aquarium like that provided it's placed in an intelligent manner.


----------

